
Ask HN: My CV says I'm a job-hopper/quitter, how can I reverse that? - evex
My job experience is with 2 startups that failed 4-6 months in, and once got fired after being burnt out.<p>So on my resume, I look like a job-hopper, and I only have these 3 jobs in my cv, what can I do to let recruiters know that I&#x27;m not a quitter?<p>Here&#x27;s how it looks:<p>ListingMirror, United States — Full-Stack Developer
July 2017 - October 2017<p>Mokusio, Dubai — Full-Stack Developer
January 2016 - August 2016<p>Waitron, Lebanon — Full-Stack Developer
September 2015 - December 2015<p>Here&#x27;s my resume: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;1HdD6ymKVePDyFFoHstt0TeUKzArhksNJjH1Nn1gNDhM&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
wsc981
You could just add a small story for each company on the work you did there
and add that 2 start-ups failed imo.

~~~
evex
Hm, where exactly? In the coverletter or somewhere else?

~~~
wsc981
Just in your history, e.g. as such:

    
    
      Company 1, Location           StartDate - EndDate
      Role
      I was responsible for implementing an iOS tablet app and 
      provided guidance to junior team members. In the end I did 
      have to leave the company after x months due to the start-up
      failing.
    
      Company 2, Location           StartDate - EndDate
      Role
      ... 
    

You might have to change the layout of your CV a bit. Personally I have the
following sections on my CV:

\- Contact Info

\- Professional Experience

\- Education

\- Programming (I should rename it to 'Skills' or something)

\- Certifications

\- Languages

~~~
evex
Ok, makes sense!

I think I'll do this and ask some recruiter friends of mine about how it looks
:)

thanks, maybe I reply here and ask you if it looks good

------
Khelavaster
Start contracting, and then let your resume show you enjoy contracting. Your
previous full-time experience will fall into perspective naturally.

~~~
evex
I see, thanks for your reply

Is remote contracting a thing?

And if my resume is all contracting work, wouldn't it get harder to get a job
as an employee later?

~~~
zapperdapper
> And if my resume is all contracting work, wouldn't it get harder to get a
> job as an employee later?

No, not if you have the right skillset/attitude. Been in the biz 30+ years
with a good mix of permie and long periods of contract work. Never had any
issues switching between the two.

~~~
evex
I see, thanks for your input. I was a bit concerned about going in on
contracting and losing the option to get a job later.

